# Funktioniert zwar erfüllt aber den Zweck nicht.



## Gast (19. Mai 2007)

Habe ein kleines Problemchen mit diesem Script. Er funktioniert erfüllt aber den Zweck nicht gedacht ist es als Login Methode. Er soll gemäß der Angabe die man in ihm tätigt weiterleiten. das problem ist er leitet nicht weiter trotz dessen, dass der Compiler kein Fehler entdeckt.


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;

public class login2 extends Applet implements ActionListener{

TextField nick, pass;
 public String ps;
 public void init() {
  Label namep = new Label("Nickname: ", Label.CENTER);
  Label passp = new Label("Password: ", Label.CENTER);
  nick = new TextField(12);
  pass = new TextField(12);
  pass.setEchoChar('*');
  add(namep);
  add(nick);
  add(passp);
  add(pass);
  Button b;
  add(b = new Button("Login"));
  b.addActionListener(this);
  setBackground(Color.gray);
  nick.addActionListener(this);
  pass.addActionListener(this);
  
 }
 public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent ae){
   if(ae.getActionCommand().equals("Login")){
      try{
        BufferedReader inputStream = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(""+nick.getText()+".txt"));
        ps = inputStream.readLine();
        if(pass.getText().equals(ps)){
         showStatus("Wait....");
         this.start1();
        }else{
          showStatus("Wrong password.");
        }
        inputStream.close();
      }catch(IOException a){
        nick.setText("The nickname or the password are wrong.");
      }
   }
 }
 public void start1(){
    AppletContext ac = getAppletContext();
    URL url = getCodeBase();
    //
    try{
      ac.showDocument(new URL(url+nick.getText()+".htm"));
    } catch(MalformedURLException s ){
      showStatus("URL not found");
    }
  }
}
```


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mai 2007)

Was ist ""+nick.getText()+".txt" ? Liegt das auf dem Server oder dem Client?


----------



## Gast (20. Mai 2007)

Es ist der Befehl zum erhalt der eingegeben Information im Client. Bibliothek: java.awt.*;


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

Mir geht es um die Datei. Welche ist das und wo liegt sie?


----------



## Gast (20. Mai 2007)

Wie schon im Script zu sehen hat die Datei den format *.txt und ist je nach einagbe desbenutzernamens verschieden. Das ist ja auch nicht das problem diese Methode funktioniert sehr gut und erfüllt den Zweck.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

Ich wollte wissen ob sie auf dem Server oder Client liegt.
Grund:
Auf dem Server wird es nicht funktionieren und auf dem Client müsste das Applet signiert sein.


----------



## Gast (20. Mai 2007)

Die Dateien sollten auf dem Server ligen. Wieso sollte die funtion auf dem server nciht funktinierren? Der Pfad wird ja je nach umgebung angepasst.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

Ein Applet läuft auf dem Client, du kannst nicht auf das Dateisystem des Servers zugreifen.


----------



## Gast (20. Mai 2007)

gäbe es eine alternative?
Könnte man das mot chmod 777 nicht freigeben?


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

Wenn der Webserver die Datei ausliefert kann das Applet die Daten per http abrufen.
Aber:
Willst du wirklich passwörter mit dem Webserver ausliefern?

Weiterhin überlässt du die Authentifizierung dem Client. Das eine solche Methode jeder Grundschüler aushebeln kann sollte klar sein.


----------



## Gast (20. Mai 2007)

nah ja einfach mache ich es denoch nicht ein schutz der Ordner ist geboten, dass ist schon klar außerdem benutze ich eine redirectoring Seite, sodass während des aufentahlt aus meiner seite keine änderung bei link sichber sien werden.


----------



## Gast (20. Mai 2007)

natürlich nicht aus meiner seite sondern auf meiner site sorry.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

Dir muss klar sein das weder die Authentifizierung beim Client funktioniert, noch das du Passwörter öffentlich auf den Webserver stellen kannst.
Also alles auf null, was willst du machen?


----------



## Gast (20. Mai 2007)

Ich habe meine seite bereits seit 5 jahren. Dort ist VIP bereich zum meine bisherigen schtzmethoden sind in JavaScript geschireben und nicht effizient. Sowohl das eingegeben Password ist sichbar, als auch bitet es zu wenig schutz. Ich wollte ein JavaApplet schreiben, der eine Login-Methode darstellt. Da ich mit Java bereits seit etwa 3 Jahren arbeite, allerdings Applet nie benutzt habe wollte ich es ausprobiren. 
Das Ziel ist eine Methode, die das einlogen mit Benutzername und password möglich macht. Password sollte wie in meinem Script zu sehen nicht sichbar sein, sondern duch ** verdekt. Ich würde mich über einen Rat zu neuen Ansatz freuen.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

Das ist mir jetzt zu hoch. Es geht dir lediglich um ein Login?
Warum nimmst du dann nicht die Millionenfach bewährte Lösung Password Field und DB?


----------



## Gast (20. Mai 2007)

Welcher art ist die datenbank und Pasword Felder? (Sprche?)


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

Welcher Art die Datenbank ist?  :bahnhof: 
Und zum Password Field: ein einfaches html password field, was denn sonst?


----------



## Gast (20. Mai 2007)

Nah ja es könnte ja php sein.
Ok, könntest du mir ein link senden,w o diese script angeboten wird?Oder den script an sich?


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

Welches Script?


----------



## Gast (20. Mai 2007)

Den fertigen login script mit detenbank.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

Bin ich PHP Frickler oder habe Google auf der Stirn stehen?  :autsch: 
Wenn du eine Seite hosten willst, von Webtechnik aber keinen Schimmer hast bist du mit einem CMS vielleicht besser bedient.


----------



## Gast (20. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Info, aber ich habe schon gewisse Ahnung von Webhosting, sonst würde ich doch keine Seite anfertigen. Die Frage bezog sich afu diesen ganz bestimmten Script, denn ich ahbe nie ein script in html gesehen, dass das Einlogen ermöglicht. Und wie du sicher weist liefert google nicht immer gute Ergebnisse. Sonst würde ich nicht nachfragen.

ok, trotzdem danke für dei Infos cya.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Frage bezog sich afu diesen ganz bestimmten Script, denn ich ahbe nie ein script in html gesehen, dass das Einlogen ermöglicht.


Es gibt keine html scripte weil html eine Auszeichnungssprache (wie RTF) ist.
Anhand von HTML wird eine Seite gerendert (zum Beispiel ein Password Field). Der Browser übermittelt die Daten die dann auf Serverseite von einem Script (zum Beispiel in php) oder auch von einem Java Programm (nein, keine Applets) in Empfang genommen werden.
Jeder Mist im Internet verwendet logins (Foren, Wikipedia, Shop Systeme, CMS,....), Informationen sind also genug vorhanden  :autsch:


----------



## Gast (20. Mai 2007)

versuchs mal mit einem Message Digit


----------



## merlin2 (20. Mai 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jeder Mist im Internet verwendet logins (Foren, Wikipedia, Shop Systeme, CMS,....),


Sind Foren, einschließlich diesem, also Mist?


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNOcw3vzI6A


----------



## Roar (20. Mai 2007)

lol jo die folge hab ich erst gestern geguckt :lol:


----------

